# 1st and 2nd Generations



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I found this site with pics of first and second generation P99's. I'm happy that I have both my P99 QA and P99 Compact AS in 2nd generation because I like the looks. This is the site

http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg14-e.htm

I have never seen this one yet. It does not seem to have the decocker which makes sense with the DAO. I wonder if the full size has a large slide lock lever ?


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

The P99c only comes in 2nd generation.:smt1099





.


----------

